# Envy 24 HT Sound und SuSE 9.1



## a_scheib (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo !
Ich benutze ein Chaintech ZNF 150 mit einem Envy24 HT onboard Soundchip.
Laut modprobe sind alle notwendigen Module geladen.
Sound gibt es aber noch lange nicht =:-(

dmesg bringt folgende Ausgabe:
...
ALSA sound/pci/ice1712/ice1724.c:1782: invalid EEPROM (size = 255)
ICE1724: probe of 0000:01:0f.0 failed with error -5
...

Weist diese Ausgabe sicher auf einen HW Fehler hin, oder kann das auch ein SW Problem sein ?

Grüße
Alexander


----------



## fractalworld (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Alexander,

ich habe mir ein Shuttle XPC SN25P gekauft,
und mit Gentoo genau dasselbe Problem erlebt wie du.

Die Lösung findest du auf  http://www.nakack.net/?p=19

Ich habe die dort beschriebene Lösung durchgeführt und
einen neuen kernel kompiliert. Seitdem geht der Sound einwandfrei.

hoffe, das hilft.
Dietrich


----------

